# Die strahlenden Oscar-Gewinner



## Tokko (26 Feb. 2008)

.


*Die strahlenden Oscar-Gewinner*


24/2/2008 21:55 
Die Oscars sind vergeben und es ist an der Zeit, die Gewinner bekanntzugeben:
Zu unserer Überraschung hat die anmutige und ebenso talentierte *Marion Cotillard* den Oscar für die Beste Weibliche Hauptrolle gewonnen. Wir freuen uns natürlich sehr für sie, da sie ja nun wirklich eine unglaubliche Transformation für die Rolle der Edith Piaf durchlebte. Eine Überraschung war es nur deshalb, weil die Academy eher selten die Hauptdarsteller von fremdsprachigen Filmen mit einem Oscar belohnt. Auch ihre Dankesrede zeigte viel Gefühl und sie war sichtlich überwältigt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Marion! 

*Daniel Day-Lewis* Gewinn als Bester Männlicher Hauptdarsteller war dagwegen keine große Überraschung, das hatten auch wir vorausgesagt. Es war trotzdem sehr schön, den sympathischen Day-Lewis auf der Bühne zu sehen – was für ein Kontrast seine Persönlichkeit im echten Leben zu der Filmfigur darstellt... Auch er sah sehr schick aus.
Der attraktive *Javier Bardem* (_No Country for Old Men_) gewann in der Kategorie Bester Männlicher Nebendarsteller, und das kam nicht unerwartet. Immerhin gewann er bereits einen Golden Globe und den SAG Award für diese Rolle, was immer ein recht gutes Indiz ist. Auch er hielt eine nette Dankesrede, die er mit einem spanischen Teil beendete, den er seiner Mutter widmete. 

Die Engländerin *Tilda Swinton* gewann den Oscar für die Beste Weilbiche Nebenrolle in _Michael Clayton_. Auch sie war etwas überwältigt. Das zeigte sich bei ihrer Dankesrede, in der ihr zwar nicht die Tränen kamen, aber die Worte fehlten.
Generell kann man wohl sagen, dass _No Country for Old Men_ die meisten Awards absahnte. Die Produktion gewann nicht nur in den Kategorie Bester Männlicher Nebendarsteller, sondern auch in den zwei wichtigsten Kategorien: Beste Regie und vor allem Bester Film. Glückwunsch an *Ethan und Joel Coen*! 
Natürlich gibt es noch viel mehr zu berichten über die 80. Oscar-Veranstaltung

Quelle : .www.eonline.com


----------

